# Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)



## Sven 1978 (25. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen ich hätte mal eine frage,vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich habe einen Gesellenbrief als Fischwirt und will einen Bundesfischereischein erwerben.meine frage ist ob ich mit dem Gesellenbrief einen Bundesfischereischein beantragen kann ohne vorher nochmal eine Prüfung ablegen zu müssen.
Danke schon mal im voraus!

PS:Habe 3 Jahre kleine Küsten und Hochseefischerei gelernt(sprich Ausbildung) mit Abschluss zum fischwirt!(Berufsfischer)
     und noch 8 jahre Berufsfischerei zu See


----------



## GeorgeB (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Du musst die Prüfung oder eine Ausbildung als Berufsfischer haben. Ob der Fischwirt da gleich gestellt ist, wirst du bei der Behörde erfragen müssen. In anderen Ländern ist das so.


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Bundesfischereischein bekommst Du mit Deiner Ausbildung garantiert nicht!  :q


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

im fischereigesetz nds steht nur folgendes

"2. 	eine Fischerprüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband oder die vorgeschriebene Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland oder die Prüfung als Berufsfischer abgelegt haben,


(2) Personen, die mindestens drei Jahre als Küstenfischer tätig waren und das für die Führung eines Fischereifahrzeugs erforderliche Patent besitzen, kann ein Fischereischein auch ohne Prüfung ausgestellt werden."

antonio


----------



## Heidechopper (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Wie sagt man doch so schön? "Versuch macht kluch!":m
Einfach mal zur Behörde gehen und fragen.

gruß
Rolf


----------



## Marc S. (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Ich weiß dass es Bundesländer gibt wo es geht, kann jetzt aber nicht sagen wie es in Niedersachsen ist.  Ich würde mal dort im Rathaus anrufen und nachfragen ob der Gesellenbrief für den Fischereischein anerkannt wird.  Neuharlingersiel müsste Landkreis Wittmund sein, habe gerade gesehen das Rathaus Wittmund hat die Telefonnummer von der Abteilung wo den Fischereischein ausstellt auf der Webseite.


Was Ulli3D Ihnen damit vermutlich sagen will, es wird wenn der Gesellenbrief anerkannt wird ein Fischereischein ausgestellt. Einen Bundesfischereischein gibt es nämlich nicht.


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

steht doch eindeutig im gesetz ausbildung als berufsfischer oder mindestens 3 jahre tätigkeit als küstenfischer mit patent.
nen bundesfischereischein wirst du nicht bekommen höchstens einen niedersächsischen.

antonio


----------



## Sven 1978 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Danke für eure Antworten damit hat sich meine Frage erledigt.
Da ich 3 jahre Kleine Küsten und Hochseefischerei auf'm Fischkutter auf 
der Nordsee gelernt habe und nach meiner Ausbildung noch 8 Jahre 
auf nen Kutter gearbeitet habe(Berufsfischerei)werde ich den Bundesfischerei oder nur den Fischereischein beantragen können.Ich werde mich mal Erkundigen und euch mitteilen ob ich den Bundesfischerei oder Fischereischein mit meinen Abschluss zum Fischwirt beantragen kann.
In dem Sinne Petri Heil


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Wie schon geschrieben, Du wirst keinen Bundesfischereischein bekommen, verlass Dich drauf |wavey:


----------



## Sven 1978 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

@ ulli3D,wieso bist dir da so sicher?Erklärung bitte!


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Es gibt *KEINEN* Bundesfischereischein! |wavey:


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Sven, der Fischereischein ist Ländersache. Ein in einem Bundesland erworbener Fischereischein gilt aber bundesweit, insofern ist der Begriff Bundesfischereischein faktisch gar nicht so falsch. 

Trotzdem musst du in jedem Bundesland, bevor du mit dem Schein fischen gehst,  genau auf das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz achten. Das ist überall unterschiedlich. 

In SH z.B. musst du zusätzlich einmal jährlich 10 € Abgabe zahlen.


----------



## Sven 1978 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

@Ulli3D,GrorgeB Bei uns in Niedersachsen wird er einheitlich Bundesfischereischein genannt auch wenn's nur den Fischereischein gibt.Aber  wie GeorgeB schon sagt das der Fischereischein Bundesweit geltend ist bleib ich bei meiner Aussage mit Bundesfischereischein.Ist für mich Logischer ihn so zu benennen wenn der"Fischereischein"in allen Bundesländern gültig ist!Ist ja eigendlich egal ob man ihn jetzt so oder so nennt wenn's das selbe ist!!!


----------



## Sven 1978 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

@ Ulli3D ich war heute in meiner gemeinde beim ordnungsamt und hab da direkt mal nachgefragt wie der schein jetzt richtig heisst,und du hast recht!er wird nur fischereischein genannt.aber mit meiner aussage lag ich auch nicht ganz verkehrt da der schein in ganz deutschland gültig ist.das ist mal wieder die bürokratie in unseren lande.ich musste mir aber noch ein führundszeugniss ausstellen lassen,ist wohl auch von gemeinde zu gemeinde unterschiedlich.werde ihn aber mit meinen gesellenbrief erhalten!


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

Das mit dem sog. "Bundesfischereischein" taucht alle paar Wochen mal wieder auf und immer wieder tauchen auch Postings auf, dass der allgemein so genannt wird. Ist irgendwie nicht tot zu kriegen. 

Führungszeugnis ist auch normal, man muss ja prüfen, ob da nicht irgendein Vergehen gegen den Tierschutz besteht.


----------



## Sven 1978 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein(Niedersachsen)*

das mit dem führungszeugniss wusste ich nicht.aber schon gut das es verlangt wird,wäre ja noch schöner wenn ein tierquäler so ein schein ausgehändigt bekommt
tut mir leid das ich dich mit dem thema vielleicht ein wenig genervt hatte!

petry heil


----------

